# Calvinism



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 5, 2007)

I have set up a blog with links that may be of help. Any suggestions would be welcome. Here you go - http://www.calvinismonline.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ivan (Apr 5, 2007)

Impressive, Dieter.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2007)

There are many links here too:

http://covenant-urc.org/links/refwebs.html


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I have set up a blog with links that may be of help. Any suggestions would be welcome. Here you go - http://www.calvinismonline.blogspot.com/



Looks good! 
Two things. 
First, Lloyd-Jones was not a Baptist. He was a Congregationalist-with a mongrel mix of belief on the subject.  
Second: You need a good link to an Experiential Calvinistic blog. May I suggest, KERUGMA ;-)


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 6, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Looks good!
> Two things.
> First, Lloyd-Jones was not a Baptist. He was a Congregationalist-with a mongrel mix of belief on the subject.
> Second: You need a good link to an Experiential Calvinistic blog. May I suggest, KERUGMA ;-)



Lloyd-Jones was not a Paedo-Baptist; hence my category (he differed from John Bunyan, of course). I find 'mongrel mix' somewhat emotive. Perhaps you meant 'inconsistent'? 
I hope to update my blog from time to time. 
Thank you.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 6, 2007)

Poimen said:


> There are many links here too:
> 
> http://covenant-urc.org/links/refwebs.html



Thank you - I have added it to my blog.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 6, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I have set up a blog with links that may be of help. Any suggestions would be welcome. Here you go - http://www.calvinismonline.blogspot.com/



It looks great brother! I've e-mailed the link to some of my brethren.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 7, 2007)

Aside from all the great links, I must say that your posts, so far, are very...um...succint!


----------

